# Room for white mixed pair in San Francisco Bay Area?



## sk_img (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone in the San Francisco Bay Area interested in adopting a white mixed pair of 2015 birds?

The male is bullying the rest of my younger birds, he gets along well with his original mate in the pics.

Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope you will be successful in finding a good home for these two. I know all the rescues in your area are full, so hopefully, a member will be along to adopt these two.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes if you remove him for a couple of weeks, to where he can't see or hear the other birds, then return him, he will have a better attitude. He will be the "new guy on the block", and more unsure of himself. This often works. He may very well grow out of it anyway, but I hear ya, I hate it when one bird is like that. Sending him to a new place may well help, but the same results often happen just from taking him out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## sk_img (Sep 25, 2016)

Jay3, I tried that, he continued where he left off!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long did you remove him?
Was he away from the loft?


----------

